# Jerry is gone



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

I know most people here dont know me.Two summers ago my kids found a baby pigeon on the ground.We left it in the crotch of a tree that night not knowing what else to do but the first thing the next morning we went back and the baby was there still.She had crawled into a glove we left for her and we took her home and fed her and raised her.SHe lived in a large outdoor shed but everyday we took her outside and in the cold weather she came inside.I fed the wild pigeons outside and she eventually joined this flock.She not only joined it but ,she was such a leader of the bunch.She had a couple mates and a few of these others I think are her babies,but no other pigeon looks exactly like her.Anyway,she came and ate here daily.In the morning and she was usually waiting for me on the telephone pole when I got home from work.One time she didnt come home for 4 days during last years mating season.So she has not been home for 10 days.This friday morning it will be 2 weeks.I am so sad and heartbroken because I figure she must not be alive anymore to stay away that long.Without her,alot of the flock does not come anymore.Yesterday I got 3 pidgies and the day before that 6.Today I got about 10.I am writing this because I am just so upset and depressed about it I thought this would be a good place to get it out with people who understand how much this hurts,because alot of people just dont get it. The kids are at school and this is my first chance to really let it out without showing the kids how hopeless I think it really is.Last night my son had a dream Jerry came back and landed on his ear.My daughter thinks shes coming back because a loooong time ago she read about Tooter who was gone for a long time and came back.Jerry is 2 yeas old and I just have a bad feeling.I dont know how old pigeons get but Im guessing 2 is pretty old for a wild bird. I guess today I will just try to accept this and cry it out but I also wanted to thank all of you who helped me out in the beginning and answered my questions to help give Jerry a great life... Jerry was one of the best pets I have ever had and I miss her SO much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jerry, but it is possible she may still return.

It sounds like she has a wonderful life and you made that all possible!! 

It is hard not to emotional about our pets, especially the ones raised from the egg. It is heartbreaking. Because of the fears that come from letting them fly outside, I made the decision not to fly my pets. It is selfish decision, but I have heard this same scenario to many times.

But don't give up hope, she may return.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

I have given up hope that she will return but if she does it will be a miracle.She has been free for a year now.I didnt have much choice-the insurance company MADE us replace our garage.Jerrys shed was attached to the garage.So during the tear down and rebuild there was no way to secure Jerry.She stayed out and literally perched on the bro in laws head and shoulders while he was hammering and building away.(he got used to it) They went thru alot of extra work to leave Jerrys shed in place.She would fly away and come back at nite,until she met.......her mate 'black bear' I called him.In the end I was Ok with it,when I saw how happy she seemed to be with all of her friends and flock.Its hard to talk about .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think you could have made a better decision, considering the circumstances, please don't blame yourself, she has/d a most wonderful life!

...and if she has perished she has been RETURNED to her Creator, and she is in total peace.


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

*I know how you feel*

Just lost two of mine. They were my pets and lived in my apartment along
with four others. I let people talk me into bringing them to a rehabber. Everybody said it wasn't fair to the birds to be cooped up in a small apartment
Wild Thing and Fidel Castro(They are both females) were brought to the 
rehabber on Feb 27, 2009. A friend was feeding the birds for the rehabber
and went in to feed the birds and woosh out the door went both of them
I hope they are okay. They are not used to being outside and I would feel better if i knew they had hooked up with a feral flock. As for Jerry, I feed
a flock of ferals in Manhattan and one in particular NO-TOE(because he has 
no toes) sometimes disappears for four weeks at a time. I think it is because
she/he sits on a nest and takes care of young. Just when I think its time for
the funeral bunting NO-TOE shows up begging for food. Its amazing how quickly they become a part of your life and yes even if they never return you will meet them again on the other side of the RAINBOW BRIDGE.

Pat


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so very sorry. I hope she may have just relocated but I also know that life in the wild for our beautiful ferals is very hard. She was lucky to have you in her life to provide food and water and she was able to live as ferals prefer, flying and raising babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because she went somewhere else does not mean she is dead. she is a wild bird now and most likely is with her flock eating and breeding somewhere else. I think with your tender heart and compassion you should get you a real pet pigeon,one that can not be released or a domestic breed. there are so many out there that need homes. stay strong.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

honestly at first I tried to remain hopeful but some of her friends have been here without her.It is just so unlike her.I am in Maine and it seems to early for her to be on young,I know the season is coming and have seen some of the pidge doing the dance but, this is so unusual.This weekend has been the hardest.I even went for a ride this morning to some pigeon hang outs.I saw 2 familiar faces and left a bunch of bread for them.My dad (who gave me his animal love gene) is pretty upset too.He has lost hope too I guess.I am still watching out for her tho,just in case.I still have her food out. But it is just soooo sad.And I know you guys understand which is why I am here -to help myself deal with it.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

As everyone else has said, "Don't give up hope"! Just because she's not there at the moment (and maybe might not come back to your home) DOESN'T mean she's dead. She and her mate may very well be sitting on a nest somewhere - and that takes time!! From laying eggs to weaning babies is about 50 days - give or take - and, yes, she could very well have eggs now. My birds are all rescued and there is no "designed breeding" here. I've had at least 1 pair on eggs since November !! We now have 3 babies and 2 more eggs to hatch soon. (btw, I'm in NH.) I think you are assuming the worst ... and it just may not be so! Be patient. She may well be back with kids in tow!! 

At any rate, be glad for her that she has/d a better life than many wild birds have and YOU made that possible! Think positive!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Dear Pigeon is Love and children,

My heart does reach out to you and I pray that a miracle does happen with Jerry returning to you and your kids. Your daughter is right, Tooter was gone for a long time and returned home. He was gone for over 7 months. I had given up on him but he did not give up on me. Pigeons are very smart birds. Don't give up hope just yet. This site was so very supportive of me during my loss of Tooter. I gave up...the membership here did not. It is good for you to get it out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon_is_love said:


> honestly at first I tried to remain hopeful but some of her friends have been here without her.It is just so unlike her.I am in Maine and it seems to early for her to be on young,I know the season is coming and have seen some of the pidge doing the dance but, this is so unusual.This weekend has been the hardest.I even went for a ride this morning to some pigeon hang outs.I saw 2 familiar faces and left a bunch of bread for them.My dad (who gave me his animal love gene) is pretty upset too.He has lost hope too I guess.I am still watching out for her tho,just in case.I still have her food out. But it is just soooo sad.And I know you guys understand which is why I am here -to help myself deal with it.


it is sad, for you....perhaps not for her, she could very well be someplace where someone like you feeds and she could be on eggs, this is her first year so I think that would be most likely. think of the glass half full, because chances are good she is alive and well.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't give up hope either!
My birds breed year round, even when its below freezing. I was told by a very good avian vet that if they are fat and healthy they will breed, whenever. If they are well fed, she could very well be off starting a new family.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

You have all given me a little hope.I know there is always a possibility that shes ok but until I see her ....well you know.I will keep checking the telephone pole and waiting for her to fly over me and land on her deck rail.I can spot her belly from anywhere.Within a couple hours they should be here for their afternoon lunch .


----------



## P.Igeon (Mar 8, 2009)

You never know with pigeons, I had one bird a while back I called Sam. Gone for 2 months then one day seen him on the roof of my house with another pigeon. This became a regular habit of Sams and what turned out to be his mate, we named her Lila. I made a feeder for them and set it on the roof. Obviously Sam found another shelter and was raising a brood of his own. That might help the kids accept Jerry departure. I know how you feel cuz this happened to me 30 years ago. Also when I was racing my homers I would get well acquainted with some of the "stand outs in the loft" And when they didnt come back, I felt it was a loss of friendship. Pets teach you alot about life and loss. At least it is isnt a child, that is heartbreaking for years.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

please dont give up hope!!!!!sometimes pigeons can go missing for a while,,one of ours (wafer)has just returned after about 6-7 weeks,right as rain as if she had never left,it is always a worry and everyone here understands,but dont give up on jerry,when you least expect it hopefully she will turn up soon


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I know you must be worried sick..but you gave her a wonderful chance, and just maybe she IS out there...it so hard not knowing.

hugs


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your bird (Jerry). Let's just hope that she's still alive and she just decided to explore the world around her a little.....


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pigeon Is Love,

I know you are worried sick about Jerry. I'm hoping she has a nest somewhere and is brooding some eggs. Her new mate may not relieve her from nest duty early enough for her to get to your house. Or someone else may be feeding closer to her nest. The possibilities are endless. Keep her close in your heart, as you made a good decision to let her be wild and live a free life. But being wild is not without hazards. I will hold good thoughts that she will reappear with a couple of little guys with her.

Margaret


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm raising a rescued, injured baby pigeon. I thought it was too early for nesting here in Cologne, but *Findi* is here and getting better.

When it's time and right to raise a family, pigeons do it. Maybe *Jerry* is building on the foundations you helped provide for her. And that does tend to occupy quite a bit of time.

Hope you see her again, soon.

I lost a couple of rescued and hand-raised pigeons, also, so know what you are going through. We lost *Pidgiepoo* (January 14, 2005) shortly before Victor's *Tooter* went missing, and I still miss him and look for him. 

Larry


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I know how you feel about the waiting and wondering. It's so hard. I think we forget sometimes that they have survived without us before and they 'know' how to get around in their world. I'll bet Jerry is just expanding her horizons. My guess is you will see her again.

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

I REALLY hope so.Im sure my neighbors think I am coocoo always out there staring at the pigeons on the pole.SO far no Jerry today but maybe today will be the day she will come home.I am SOO worried.I have to admit I shed alot of tears yesterday but I am more hopeful.She is a good ,healthy,tough, smart bird.She is a good mom and I am hoping she just cant get away long enough to get home.I am still waiting for her.11 days and counting.


----------



## Magpie_Heart (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope with all my heart that Jerry is alive and well. You saved her life, then gave it back to her, she and her flock are lucky to have you.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*today is hard*

No pigeons came to eat this morning.Yesterday I was strong and hopeful. Today I am really sad.I miss her so much!!!(day 12 ).  Reading all the nice responses helps.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to send a little prayer out into the void tonight for Jerry to at least show you that she's doing okay. Maybe she's busy, bonding with her flock. Really, when you think about it, of all the millions of pigeons out there in the world, what are the chances that the one you love would be harmed? I would think pretty remote. Sending my little prayer out and fingers still crossed. I do know how hard it is. You keep checking and checking and hoping.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I've checked this thread every day and it looks like still no Jerry sighting. Pigeon_is_love, nothing yet? Are you still here?


----------

